# Vape Mail Ban passes the Senate



## Hooked (7/7/20)

*Vape Mail Ban Passes the Senate; House Votes in Two Weeks*
https://vaping360.com/vape-news/104054/vape-mail-ban-passes-the-senate-house-vote-in-two-weeks
7 July 2020

Bipartisan legislation that will eliminate U.S. Postal Service delivery of vaping products has passed the Senate and is on the way to the House. The Senate passed S 1253, the so-called “Preventing Online Sales of E-Cigarettes to Children Act,” by voice vote on July 2.

In addition to banning shipments of e-liquid and vaping hardware by the Postal Service, the bill forces other delivery services to check ID and get an adult signature at the point of delivery for vape shipments. *Delivery by FedEx, UPS or DHL is much more expensive than mail delivery, and the signature at delivery requirement will add additional cost and difficulty for vapers. [my highlights]*

Even though a similar bill was passed last October by the House of Representatives, the Senate bill is different enough that it must go to the House for approval before it can be sent to President Trump to be signed into law or vetoed. Trump is not expected to oppose it ...

*If the bill becomes law, the cost of an online vaping purchase could increase by as much as $20—and there’s no guarantee that private carriers will continue to even ship vaping products. [my highlights]. *In fact, those companies will probably become the targets of a pressure campaign by anti-vaping organizations once USPS discontinues deliveries ...

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## LeislB (7/7/20)

Oh no!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir (7/7/20)

For fok sake is all I have to say 

This changes the game for people that buy stuff overseas as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/7/20)

Oi vey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (7/7/20)

That's interesting because you can still buy cigars online in the US. Not sure about cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (7/7/20)

eish


----------

